# Residential sewage pump



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

are you talking about a sewage ejector pump, or something else ?

here's a link to a random one
http://www.cranepumps.com/downloadables/CATALOGS_OIPMs/Manuals%20&%20Instruction%20sheets/108038.pdf


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

wildleg said:


> are you talking about a sewage ejector pump, or something else ?


Probably, im Just talking about a small lift station on a house. If that is a sewage ejector pump, then yeah.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

for a basement bath below grade, or for the whole house to be pumped upstream ?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

wildleg said:


> for a basement bath below grade, or for the whole house to be pumped upstream ?


Whole house


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd get ahold of the plumber and get a spec, otherwise you are spinning your wheels


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MHElectric said:


> If got a job coming up that needs a sewage pump and I cant get a straight answer from the builder on any specs for the pump. Their old electrician said he was pretty sure it was a 120v 20 amp receptacle that needed to be mounted inside the control cabinet. A 2" flex raceway was also needed so the alarm wires off the pump could come up into the control cabinet.
> 
> Does this sound about right? Or does anyone have a different way of doing this?


That's most typical, but it could be almost anything. 2" is pretty generous for the alarm wires.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

There are a few systems out there. One where we have to mount the control box and sleeve the wires from the tank. Generally they are 240V. If the alarm is built into the panel then a separate 120V supply is needed. Some use a remote alarm that plugs into any power outlet and a low voltage wire is run to the pump alarm switch.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> That's most typical, but it could be almost anything. 2" is pretty generous for the alarm wires.


Unless its the type that the pump has a cord plug and It plugs into the run float. Then you need the two inch just to get the plugs through.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Would 2 circuits (pump,and alarm) be typical if this turns out to be a 120 situation? Or could we make one fly?

Im glad someone said 240v, cause thats what I will plan for. This is a fairly big house, but I dont think it needs a massive pump. This is in a neighborhood with sewer lines, the house just sits on a low spot and needs something to get it up.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MHElectric said:


> Would 2 circuits (pump,and alarm) be typical if this turns out to be a 120 situation? Or could we make one fly?


The thing that's dumb is if the plumber installs a separate alarm accessory, and it's a 240V pump, the alarm is almost always 120V. If it's an integrated control panel, just one circuit is needed, no matter the voltage.

Will the builder give you the plumber's phone number, and you can just call him and ask him what he normally uses? Or, just run a conduit out and pull later.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> The thing that's dumb is if the plumber installs a separate alarm accessory, and it's a 240V pump, the alarm is almost always 120V. If it's an integrated control panel, just one circuit is needed, no matter the voltage.
> 
> Will the builder give you the plumber's phone number, and you can just call him and ask him what he normally uses? Or, just run a conduit out and pull later.


I will ask the plumber, but if he's anything like the hvac company, he wont know until its about to be installed. This seems to be common with new homes. More than likely I will have to end up driving out to an already built (and sold) property to get my answer.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

This is a littl


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> This is a littl


?

then charge them out the ass for it, and when they call you on it, tell em you planned for the worst cause you couldn't get any answers.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

This is a little interesting, they use one plumbing company for the house and regular tie ins, and a different plumbing company for septic tank and these pumps.

Maybe thats pretty common, but I would think one guy would handle it all.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MHElectric said:


> This is a little interesting, they use one plumbing company for the house and regular tie ins, and a different plumbing company for septic tank and these pumps.
> 
> Maybe thats pretty common, but I would think one guy would handle it all.


Sometimes there's savings to be had by hiring a specialist.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

wildleg said:


> ?
> 
> then charge them out the ass for it, and when they call you on it, tell em you planned for the worst cause you couldn't get any answers.


Wild leg,

I may be a little irritated at this set up, but I doubt this is really a big problem. Even the biggest pumps cant be that big in a residential setting. 

Whether this is 120 or 240, what size amperage, needs one circuit or two, and whatever is the set up for the alarms is really the main concerns.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Sometimes there's savings to be had by hiring a specialist.


Undoubtedly. Especially in a production line setting.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Wild leg,
> 
> I may be a little irritated at this set up, but I doubt this is really a big problem. Even the biggest pumps cant be that big in a residential setting.
> 
> Whether this is 120 or 240, what size amperage, needs one circuit or two, and whatever is the set up for the alarms is really the main concerns.


well, I just find that quoting a ridiculous price for a specific item sometimes gets people's attention a lot quicker than asking many times for some simple information


----------



## Wingman2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

In our area they install a lot of low pressure septic systems. The tank installer takes care of mounting the control panel and installs the floats and wiring back to the control panel. The electrician provides a 20 amp 120 volt control circuit and a 20 amp 240 volt pump circuit.

In your case it sounds like they are creating a lift station to pump the waste to the street. We have done those for sub-divisions but they were three phase with multiple motors.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> Would 2 circuits (pump,and alarm) be typical if this turns out to be a 120 situation? Or could we make one fly?
> 
> Im glad someone said 240v, cause thats what I will plan for. This is a fairly big house, but I dont think it needs a massive pump. This is in a neighborhood with sewer lines, the house just sits on a low spot and needs something to get it up.


They are always two separate circuits here. This is a system that is out in the yard, with a panel on a post next to the pump chamber. We run two circuits from the house, usually a 15 and 20 amp 120 volt circuit. 

http://www.onsiteinstaller.com/images/uploads/gallery/16812/fusion_alarm_panel__medium.jpg


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

backstay said:


> They are always two separate circuits here. This is a system that is out in the yard, with a panel on a post next to the pump chamber. We run two circuits from the house, usually a 15 and 20 amp 120 volt circuit.
> 
> http://www.onsiteinstaller.com/images/uploads/gallery/16812/fusion_alarm_panel__medium.jpg


Funny, the guys around here pretty much all install a very similar SE Rhombus panel, but it takes one circuit. :laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Funny, the guys around here pretty much all install a very similar SE Rhombus panel, but it takes one circuit. :laughing:


I'm following the manufactures directions. I had one panel the required 3. One for the pump, one for control power and one for the alarm.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

No specs? What's his question?

If you don't know the equipment, or the site, you can't plan the job. The 'former electrician' THINKS? Let him do it. Let him pay for it. There's nothing there but sorrow for you if you base your guess on his advice.


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

This sounds like a "Dosing System"....am I correct? Thats what they are called around here anyway...


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh for Pete's sake...just install a 3/4" or 1" conduit from the panel to the controller location and pull the wires and set the breakers when you find out....bid it for two circuits, and be done with it.:thumbsup: As for from the sump pit to the controller, do a 3/4" and 1" also.


----------



## jr360 (Dec 7, 2011)

2" pipe to get your cord thru to a 20 amp gfci under the house. also put alarm near door of crawl space. works great, I put the gfci just inside the vent, in case I have to reset it.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I put an end to all this guessing today and caught up with the septic installer. He said he needs two 120v circuits in a nema 4x box on a post out by the lift. A 2" pipe coming in the bottom will handle all the cords coming out of the tank. He will provide the alarm which mounts to the back of the post, this will need to be hard wired. The float and pump have cord ends which plug into each other and then plug into a receptacle in the nema 4 box. 

This seems pretty cut and dry, I should have just called him in the first place. A 30ft piece of 12/3 uf should do the trick.


----------

